

XQuery 2011 survey - jimfuller
http://jimfuller2011.polldaddy.com/s/xquery2011
For a talk I am giving at GOTO Aarhas 2011, http://lanyrd.com/2011/gotocon-aarhus/shqhc/ would appreciate if all programmers take this survey if you have encountered XQuery before... tia
======
jimfuller
even better if you have just recently tried out xquery (good or bad
experiences)

